

Ask HN: Developer/admin log software? - TrevorBurnham

Often, when I perform some routine task (e.g. moving a project to a new environment or changing server settings), I want to make a record of what I did that I can find later. There are obviously tons of decent ways of doing this (a plain text file, Google Docs, DokuWiki), but is there anything that's ideal?<p>My dream software for this purpose would be web-based but secure, support wiki-style input with real-time preview (a la StackOverflow) and syntax highlighting, and offer lightning-fast full-text search. Allowing me to share entries on a case-by-case basis would also be a plus. Anything like this out there? What do you guys use?
======
there
in bigger companies they probably have a formal change-request/management
system where everything is documented and changes are approved/rejected by
teammates or managers.

for a smaller setup i think any wiki that supports revision control would work
well.

